

Why I use Gentoo Linux - rohshall
http://blog.calindora.com/2010/12/why-i-use-gentoo-linux/

======
FlukeATX
This was alluded to in the article, and is obligatory for Gentoo discussions,
just for the humor:

<http://funroll-loops.info/>

~~~
rohshall
Thanks for the link. I found that by default, gentoo enables a lot of drivers
(and they are not enabled as modules, but as part of kernel). I just made sure
that I select the drivers required for my eee pc. It would have taken a lot of
time to deselect the default ones. But, I am wondering whether kernel in
Gentoo is just as bloated as other distros because of that.

